# Commercial food disposals



## 6th Density

Hello everybody! Newbie here.:thumbup:

I had a question about a school kitchen I'm working on here in Florida.

There are two disposals. They have a 2 hp salvajor at the vegetable prep 3-comp sink, and another at the food waste/scrap table

http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/Product_209708


I question the mech engineer. He/she (on the prints) has me "directly" connecting both disposals waste line. He/she also has the veggie prep disposal on the grease waste building drain, while the scrapmaster is tied into the sanitary waste building drain. Why are they different?

I thought all food had to run through a grease trap/ interceptor?

And I thought all kitchen drainage had to be 'indirectly' connected to the drain system?

Why not just indirect it to its own personal 3" floor sink?

A 2" direct connect with trap seems like a gold mine for a drain doctor.

Any thoughts:blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber

6th Density said:


> Hello everybody! Newbie here.:thumbup:
> 
> I had a question about a school kitchen I'm working on here in Florida.
> 
> There are two disposals. They have a 2 hp salvajor at the vegetable prep 3-comp sink, and another at the food waste/scrap table
> 
> http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/Product_209708
> 
> 
> I question the mech engineer. He/she (on the prints) has me "directly" connecting both disposals waste line. He/she also has the veggie prep disposal on the grease waste building drain, while the scrapmaster is tied into the sanitary waste building drain. Why are they different?
> 
> I thought all food had to run through a grease trap/ interceptor?
> 
> And I thought all kitchen drainage had to be 'indirectly' connected to the drain system?
> 
> Why not just indirect it to its own personal 3" floor sink?
> 
> A 2" direct connect with trap seems like a gold mine for a drain doctor.
> 
> Any thoughts:blink:


I think you should post a proper introduction. 

Then get your code book out.


----------



## SlickRick

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Beat ya to it, Rambo. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick

RealLivePlumber said:


> Beat ya to it, Rambo. :thumbsup:


And I had that one pre-loaded.


----------



## SewerRatz

Hmm what does your code say? I know what my code says about commercial food disposals.


----------



## 6th Density

My bad, I'm in the process.


----------



## SewerRatz

Illinois code states that dishwashers and food waste disposals are not to go in to the grease traps.


----------



## SlickRick

Here, the disposals would be required to go through the GT.

Culinary sinks used for food preparation would have to be indirect to prevent potential contamination in the event of a back-up.

You will need to check your local code book.


----------



## SlickRick

SewerRatz said:


> Illinois code states that dishwashers and food waste disposals are not to go in to the grease traps.


Dang Ron,what do they run into the GT, hand sinks?


----------



## 6th Density

SewerRatz said:


> Hmm what does your code say? I know what my code says about commercial food disposals.



FL 2007 code 413.3
"Commercial food waste grinders shall be connected to a drain a minimum of 2" in diameter. Commerical food waste grinders shall be connected and trapped separately from other fixtures or sink compartments."

Doesn't specify indirect or direct. 

FL 2007 code 1003.3.2
"Where food waste grinders connect to grease interceptors, a solids interceptor shall separate the discharge before connecting to the grease interceptor..."


FL 2007 code 802.1.1
"Equipment and fixtures utilized for the storage, prep, and handling of food shall discharge thou an indirect waste pipe by means of an air gap"


Sounds like they engineered it wrong?


----------



## Tommy plumber

Commercial food waste grinder per my code: minimum 2" waste and separately trapped from any other fixtures or sinks.


----------



## Tommy plumber

They don't prep food in the sink w/ the disposal, do they?


----------



## 6th Density

Tommy plumber said:


> Commercial food waste grinder per my code: minimum 2" waste and separately trapped from any other fixtures or sinks.



Separately trapped...

Couldn't that be an floor sink where no other fixtures drain to?


----------



## 6th Density

Tommy plumber said:


> They don't prep food in the sink w/ the disposal, do they?



No its where the kids will be throwing their food away and the staff will be rinsing trays for the dishwasher.
But are they not still "handling" food?


----------



## SlickRick

2" min. direct connection on the disposals here.


----------



## 6th Density

Tommy plumber said:


> They don't prep food in the sink w/ the disposal, do they?


The veggie sink disposal I understand, grease waste.

But again this scrapmaster still involves "handling" food.


----------



## SlickRick

The intent is for food being perpared, not disposed of.


----------



## 6th Density

slickrick said:


> 2" min. direct connection on the disposals here.



I wish my code book answered that, but 413.3 code clearly states, "...shall be connected..."
If they could have gone out on a limb and inserted 'direct' or 'indirect' before the word "connection."


----------



## SlickRick

6th Density said:


> I wish my code book answered that, but 413.3 code clearly states, "...shall be connected..."
> If they could have gone out on a limb and inserted 'direct' or 'indirect' before the word "connection."


"connected" being the key word.

I can't remember seeing and indirect disposal. I would think it would make a mess.


----------



## 6th Density

slickrick said:


> The intent is for food being perpared, not disposed of.



Thanks, I wish I could ask the inspector, but its one of those counties where the inspector knows one trade but inspects all. Plumbing is not his specialty.


----------



## SlickRick

6th Density said:


> Thanks, I wish I could ask the inspector, but its one of those counties where the inspector knows one trade but inspects all. Plumbing is not his specialty.


I will stick my neck out and say that that is a standard across the country.


----------



## easttexasplumb

I would think that the disposal drain could be a direct connection. I would hope that the disposal sink is not being used to prep food. Maybe the Health inspector will shed some light on it for you. I would just do what you think needs to be done and if an official wants it done differently they will tell you.


----------



## 6th Density

slickrick said:


> "connected" being the key word.


Well maybe you're right, but an indirect connection, still "connects" the fixture waste to the building drain there's just an air gap inbetween.

Maybe I'm looking to far into it.


----------



## SlickRick

6th Density said:


> Well maybe you're right, but an indirect connection, still "connects" the fixture waste to the building drain there's just an air gap inbetween.
> 
> Maybe I'm looking to far into it.


I have never seen it, I think it would make a mess.


----------



## 6th Density

easttexasplumb said:


> I would think that the disposal drain could be a direct connection. I would hope that the disposal sink is not being used to prep food. Maybe the Health inspector will shed some light on it for you. I would just do what you think needs to be done and if an official wants it done differently they will tell you.



The single disposal (not the scrap master) is attached to a 3 comp sink with it's own (separate) drain connect. I didn't think that was illegal?:blink:


----------



## easttexasplumb

Take out the disposal and give them a quote for a commercial disposal. Problem solved and maybe a job coming your way.:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick

If the engineer designed it that way, the city approved it, and you can't find specifically why you can't install it that way. Go with the drawings and you should get a change order to make any needed changes.


----------



## 6th Density

slickrick said:


> I have never seen it, I think it would make a mess.



I agree 100%. But even 2 fittings (offset) and 1 foot of developed length on the fixture drain would control the disposal from spraying out the end (air gap). And it would have its own floor sink to shoot its load at. And then you code stay within the code rule 802.1.1
I guess I'm trying to read this code like a lawyer would be if he was trying to find fault to sue a plumber. :thumbup: Shouldn't we all read the code like that?

It's the one fixture that I've found that is "vague" in the code book.

I guess this scrap master can go to the sanitary line, but I'm guessing I'm going to have to research this solids interceptor from code 1003


----------



## 6th Density

slickrick said:


> If the engineer designed it that way, the city approved it, and you can't find specifically why you can't install it that way. Go with the drawings and you should get a change order to make any needed changes.



I agree 100%. 
I'm just trying to "know the right answer." So in the future, if I get thrown on the spot for a "change order" answer about such an issue, I can answer right off the bat and not look like this guy.


----------



## SlickRick

6th Density said:


> I agree 100%. But even 2 fittings (offset) and 1 foot of developed length on the fixture drain would control the disposal from spraying out the end (air gap). And it would have its own floor sink to shoot its load at. And then you code stay within the code rule 802.1.1
> I guess I'm trying to read this code like a lawyer would be if he was trying to find fault to sue a plumber. :thumbup: Shouldn't we all read the code like that?
> 
> It's the one fixture that I've found that is "vague" in the code book.
> 
> I guess this scrap master can go to the sanitary line, but I'm guessing I'm going to have to research this solids interceptor from code 1003


Always try to look at the "intent" of the code language. Air gaps/ Air breaks are to prevent contamination. There is no potential for contamination on a sink that is not going to be utilized as food prep/storage. If in your special waste/ indirect waste section of your code, it dose not specify disposals be indirect, then you could do either, but I wouldn't do indirect myself on the disposal unless specified.


----------



## easttexasplumb

slickrick said:


> Always try to look at the "intent" of the code language. Air gaps/ Air breaks are to prevent contamination. There is no potential for contamination on a sink that is not going to be utilized as food prep/storage. If in your special waste/ indirect waste section of your code, it dose not specify disposals be indirect, then you could do either, but I wouldn't do indirect myself on the disposal unless specified.


 
The health inspectors here want an airgap on drains going into floor sinks. I would hope that by the time water was high enough to back up in the kitchen sinks, all the customes would be gone.:laughing:


----------



## 6th Density

Thanks for all the input. I'm off to take some more practice tests.


----------



## Tommy plumber

easttexasplumb said:


> The health inspectors here want an airgap on drains going into floor sinks. I would hope that by the time water was high enough to back up in the kitchen sinks, all the customes would be gone.:laughing:


 
If the indirect drain discharges into floor drain below flood rim level of said drain, then it is an air break.

If there is an unobstructed vertical distance above flood rim level, then it is an air gap.

Next time ask inspector which one he wants, an air break or an air gap, then look at his face, :blink:


----------



## Redwood

slickrick said:


> Here, the disposals would be required to go through the GT.
> 
> Culinary sinks used for food preparation would have to be indirect to prevent potential contamination in the event of a back-up.
> 
> You will need to check your local code book.


I can't see food waste from a disposer as doing well in a grease trap...
What do they do, clean it once a week?:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick

Redwood said:


> I can't see food waste from a disposer as doing well in a grease trap...
> What do they do, clean it once a week?:laughing:


Everything but the hand sinks are required to run through the GT. They do get grody, but that is the way it is. Potential grease is potential grease to them.


----------



## SlickRick

Redwood said:


> I can't see food waste from a disposer as doing well in a grease trap...
> What do they do, clean it once a week?:laughing:


Even the county jail is set up that way.

Most places will not allow disposals or dishwashers, but........


----------



## 6th Density

slickrick said:


> Everything but the hand sinks are required to run through the GT. They do get grody, but that is the way it is. Potential grease is potential grease to them.



Now that's what I'm talking about!!
So here i have this scrap master disposal system that ties into the sanitary system. It's gonna have grease!!! Imagine all the kids left over food. 
It 'SHOULD' at least have its own grease interceptor before a sanitary drain connection.
Too bad it's a government funded job. The money is gone and the inspector/plans approver is a dumb ass. 
Makes me start to realize that a good inspector does nothing but put more money in your pocket. This in my opinion should be a "change order" at the engineer's expense. 
:yes:


----------



## 6th Density

Also, the more I think about it, who cares if the scrap master is directly connected. It can't cross contaminate anything if it backs up (which it will eventually). Everything that it touches goes straight to the dishwasher.
However, IMHO the veggie prep 3-comp sink disposal "would" potentially cross contaminate "when" it backs up. That's why I can't see it being a direct connect. JMHO. What's your thoughts?


----------



## SlickRick

6th Density said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!!
> So here i have this scrap master disposal system that ties into the sanitary system. It's gonna have grease!!! Imagine all the kids left over food.
> It 'SHOULD' at least have its own grease interceptor before a sanitary drain connection.
> Too bad it's a government funded job. The money is gone and the inspector/plans approver is a dumb ass.
> Makes me start to realize that a good inspector does nothing but put more money in your pocket. This in my opinion should be a "change order."
> :yes:


Yeah, but let me make it abundantly clear, my city is jacked up. The jail has a 2000 gal. that has to be cleaned once a month. It acts more like a holding tank, than a seperator.

Most cities and grease trap manufactures do not allow disposals or dishwashers to run through the GT. The heat and detergent impede the separation of the grease, as well as food solids. Some places do require a solids seperator after the disposals, before the final discharge into the SS.


----------



## SlickRick

6th Density said:


> Also, the more I think about it, who cares if the scrap master is directly connected. It can't cross contaminate anything if it backs up (which it will eventually). Everything that it touches goes straight to the dishwasher.
> However, IMHO the veggie prep 3-comp sink disposal "would" potentially cross contaminate "when" it backs up. That's why I can't see it being a direct connect. JMHO. What's your thoughts?


I think you are getting the picture.


----------



## 6th Density

slickrick said:


> I think you are getting the picture.


The flow keeps coming too...

... The 3 comp sink should have overflow drains installed especially (I mean MANDATORY) if the 3-comp has a disposal attached to 1 of the compartment drains and the drain is direct connect. The flood rim on a 3-comp sink is above the actual level of each individualized compartment. So this disposal compartment has the ability to back up and flood into the other compartments, because it doesn't have overflow drains on it. 
I forgot about that. I hadn't seen a 3 comp sink with overflow drains on it until I was working on the new Airport here in PC.
You would think that they would be mandatory now a days, especially for new construction.


----------



## SlickRick

6th Density said:


> The flow keeps coming too...
> 
> 
> 
> Cut back on the Red Bulls.:laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6th Density

slickrick said:


> 6th Density said:
> 
> 
> 
> The flow keeps coming too...
> 
> 
> 
> Cut back on the Red Bulls.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Just sayin... You know, it's our responsibility to keep people safe especially when a bureaucratic governing inspection squad can't do it.
> 
> Hey I heard it first hand from the "John Boy and Billy Show" that Einstein was quoted as saying (while on his death bed), "If I had to do it all over again I'd be a plumber." I ain't joshin ya.
> 
> Plumbing is the first occupation I've found that keeps me on my toes at all times.:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SlickRick

6th Density said:


> slickrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6th Density said:
> 
> 
> 
> The flow keeps coming too...
> 
> Lol! Just sayin... You know, it's our responsibility to keep people safe especially when a bureaucratic governing inspection squad can't do it.
> 
> Hey I heard it first hand from the "John Boy and Billy Show" that Einstein was quoted as saying (while on his death bed), "If I had to do it all over again I'd be a plumber." I ain't joshin ya.
> 
> Plumbing is the first occupation I've found that keeps me on my toes at all times.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Always keep thinking and learning, we can never learn all there is to know about plumbing, that's what keeps it interesting.
> 
> And don't move to a small town.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tommy plumber

6th Density said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!!
> So here i have this scrap master disposal system that ties into the sanitary system. It's gonna have grease!!! Imagine all the kids left over food.
> It 'SHOULD' at least have its own grease interceptor before a sanitary drain connection.
> Too bad it's a government funded job. The money is gone and the inspector/plans approver is a dumb ass.
> Makes me start to realize that a good inspector does nothing but put more money in your pocket. This in my opinion should be a "change order" at the engineer's expense.
> :yes:


 
Are you still at the point in your career when you think that the plumbing inspector actually knows plumbing?? :laughing: 

When I was a young apprentice, I looked up to the inspectors, I thought they were all-knowing gurus of plumbing. Now I know better. Most (but not all) know less than a second year apprentice.

Footnote: For any of my highly esteemed colleagues here on PZ who are inspectors AND bona fide plumbers in their own right, I am not refering to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## greenscoutII

Tommy plumber said:


> Are you still at the point in your career when you think that the plumbing inspector actually knows plumbing?? :laughing:
> 
> When I was a young apprentice, I looked up to the inspectors, I thought they were all-knowing gurus of plumbing. Now I know better. Most (but not all) know less than a second year apprentice.
> 
> Footnote: For any of my highly esteemed colleagues here on PZ who are inspectors AND bona fide plumbers in their own right, I am not refering to you. :thumbsup:


Not meaning to derail this thread, but inspectors here are generally required to hold a master's license, or, at a minumum, a journeyman's license and YEARS of experience. Same deal for the sparkies and their inspectors.

How are inspectors certified where you are? Just curious.....


----------



## 6th Density

greenscoutII said:


> Not meaning to derail this thread, but inspectors here are generally required to hold a master's license, or, at a minumum, a journeyman's license and YEARS of experience. Same deal for the sparkies and their inspectors.
> 
> How are inspectors certified where you are? Just curious.....


Well actually the one in my county is pretty damn good. Got red tagged by him 2 years ago because we didn't have ball valves stamped with ASME B 16.33 for all the gas shut-off valves. There were over 20 on the job that had to be replaced after all the kitchen equipment had already been hooked up.

This neighboring county however, has a complete moron running it. The sad thing is that my county official is trying to retire. I wonder what idiot will take his place.


----------



## SlickRick

Back when I was an inspector, all the inspectors in our dept. were top notch in their fields, then the cross-training took over. We all left due to the low pay rate.


----------



## Tommy plumber

greenscoutII said:


> Not meaning to derail this thread, but inspectors here are generally required to hold a master's license, or, at a minumum, a journeyman's license and YEARS of experience. Same deal for the sparkies and their inspectors.
> 
> How are inspectors certified where you are? Just curious.....


 
If you can pass an exam here, you can work for the county as an inspector, no experience needed. That's the county, each small town or village with their own bldg. dept. is worse. I've seen an inspector pass a rough where the plumber attached pvc to cast iron without the proper transition fitting. The plumber just coupled the C.I. to pvc with the no-hub band.

Now the chief plumbing inspector for Palm Beach county is a master plumber. So there are inspectors who know what they're doing like Rick on this site, one of our moderators. But alot do double duty, inspecting plumbing and mechanical.


----------



## 6th Density

slickrick said:


> Back when I was an inspector, all the inspectors in our dept. were top notch in their fields, then the cross-training took over. We all left due to the low pay rate.



Exactly! The going rate in my county is around 27,000 Chinese dollars. Rumor has it that they are trying to lay-off people, just makes more room for incompetence/ cross-training.


----------



## Plumbus

6th Destiny
Thanks for starting this thread. It got me to open up my code book and refresh myself on the rules that apply in commercial kitchens. Since we start the plumbing on a small restaurant next week, the information is very topical to me.
In those areas using the 2006 UPC, 
_"Pot sinks, scullery sinks, dishwashing sinks, commercial dishwasher machines, silverware washing machines and other similar fixtures shall be connected directly to the drainage system." (704.3) 
"Food preparation sinks, steam kettles, potatoe peelers, ice cream dipper wells and similar equipment shall be indirectly connected to the drainage system by means of an airgap. Bins, sinks and other equipment having drainage connections and used ....in direct contact with ready-to-eat food shall be indirectly connected to the drainage system by means of an airgap. Each indirect waste pipe from food handling fixtures shall be separately piped to the indirect waste receptor and shall not combine with other indirect waste pipes." (801.2.3)
"Where it is determined by the Authority Having Jurisdiction that waste pretreatment is required, an approved type of grease interceptor...shall be ...installed in grease waste lines leading from sinks and other fixtures or equipment in serving establishments" (1014.1)
"Unless specifically required or permitted by the Authority Having Jurisdiction, no food waste disposal unit or dishwasher shall be connected to or discharge into any grease interceptor. Commercial food waste disposers shall be permitted to discharge directly into the building's drainage system." (1014.1.3)_
The highlighted probably refers to the County Health Dept., not the building dept.


----------



## 6th Density

Plumbus said:


> 6th Destiny
> Thanks for starting this thread. It got me to open up my code book and refresh myself on the rules that apply in commercial kitchens. Since we start the plumbing on a small restaurant next week, the information is very topical to me.
> In those areas using the 2006 UPC,
> _"Pot sinks, scullery sinks, dishwashing sinks, commercial dishwasher machines, silverware washing machines and other similar fixtures shall be connected directly to the drainage system." (704.3)
> "Food preparation sinks, steam kettles, potatoe peelers, ice cream dipper wells and similar equipment shall be indirectly connected to the drainage system by means of an airgap. Bins, sinks and other equipment having drainage connections and used ....in direct contact with ready-to-eat food shall be indirectly connected to the drainage system by means of an airgap. Each indirect waste pipe from food handling fixtures shall be separately piped to the indirect waste receptor and shall not combine with other indirect waste pipes." (801.2.3)
> "Where it is determined by the Authority Having Jurisdiction that waste pretreatment is required, an approved type of grease interceptor...shall be ...installed in grease waste lines leading from sinks and other fixtures or equipment in serving establishments" (1014.1)
> "Unless specifically required or permitted by the Authority Having Jurisdiction, no food waste disposal unit or dishwasher shall be connected to or discharge into any grease interceptor. Commercial food waste disposers shall be permitted to discharge directly into the building's drainage system." (1014.1.3)_
> The highlighted probably refers to the County Health Dept., not the building dept.


Thanks man! At least you have a definite answer! "_Commercial food waste disposers shall be permitted to discharge directly into the building's drainage system." (1014.1.3)"

And you have, 
"__Unless specifically required or permitted by the Authority Having Jurisdiction, no food waste disposal unit or dishwasher shall be connected to or discharge into any grease interceptor."_

Enjoy the definitive answer!


I will quote my codes again, 

-From Chapter 4 'fixtures, faucets, and fixture fittings'
"413.3 Commercial food waste grinder waste outlets. Commercial food waste grinders shall be connected to a drain a minimum of 2" in diameter. Commercial food waste grinders shall be connected and trapped separately from any other fixture or sink compartment."
---Couldn't that be a direct or indirect connection of at least 2"? If a floor sink of at least 2" is provided just for the garbage disposal, what difference does that make from a direct connect with a 2" p-trap?

-From Chapter 8 'Indirect/Special Waste'
"802.1 'Where required' (talk about vague AHJ save my ass lawyers mumbo jumbo) Food-handling equipment and clear-water waste shall discharge through an indirect waste pipe as specified in Sections 802.1.1 through 802.1.7.
---AHJ Authority Having Jurisdiction controls this one obviously!! Thanks for being so vague.

- From 802.1.1
"Food Handling. Equipment and fixtures utilized for the storage, preparation and handling of food shall discharge through an indirect waste pipe by means of an air gap.
---Sounds to me like a food waste grinder would fit under this category? Or call me stupid.

-From 1003.1 'Traps, Interceptors, and Separators'
"1003.1 Where Required. Interceptors and separators shall be provided to prevent the discharge of oil, grease, sand and other substances harmful or hazardous to the building drainage system, the public sewer, the private sewage disposal system or the sewage treatment plant or processes.
---IMHO almost everything draining into a kitchen has grease involved with it. Sure you could take out the hand wash lavs and such, but for the majority of it, why not run the whole system on a grease waste?

-From 1003.3.1 Grease interceptors and automatic grease removal devices required. A grease interceptor or automatic grease removal device shall be required to receive the drainage from fixtures and equipment with grease-laden waste located in food preparation areas, such as in restaurants, hotels, hospitals, school kitchens, bars, factory cafeterias and clubs. Fixtures and equipment shall include pot sinks, prerinse sinks; soup kettles or similar devices; wok stations; floor drains or sinks into which kettles are drained; automatic hood wash units and dishwashers without prerinse sinks. GREASE INTERCEPTORS AND AUTOMATIC GREASE REMOVAL DEVICES SHALL RECEIVE WASTE ONLY FROM FIXTURES AND EQUIPMENT THAT ALLOW FATS, OILS OR GREASE TO BE DISCHARED.
---IMHO sounds like any food source that has the potential of putting lard into a system, whether its a vegetable prep, meat prep, or food waste (kids trowing their uneaten food).

The big kicker
-From 1003.3.2 Food waste grinders. Where food waste grinders connect to grease interceptors, a solids interceptor shall separate the discharge before connecting to the grease interceptor. Solids interceptors and grease interceptors shall be sized and rated for the discharge of the food waste grinder.
---The big shocker for me is that my inspector for my county obviously doesn't even know this code. He's pretty strick and knows a lot IMHO. The company I work for never got red tagged for such a violation. And to top it all off, I've obviously never seen a commercial garbage disposal installed properly in this area. IMHO if an individual solids interceptor was installed for each disposal, then you could follow code and keep the disposal waste indirect and without creating a massive build-up food scrap around the floor sink perimeter when you hit the on button and food starts flying!!!

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/food-waste-solids-interceptors.html


If we don't contemplate the code then who will?,? Our crossed-trained inspectors?


----------



## Plumbus

"If we don't contemplate the code then who will?,? Our crossed-trained inspectors"

Thankfully, when it comes to complicated waste schemes, like commercial kitchens, we aren't alone. When called upon, our colleague, the plumbing engineer, generally does a thorough job of designing these ten gallons of stuff in a five gallon bucket types of systems. And, some of them are even open to suggestions and debate.

The multiple interpretations you point out would make for good topics of discussion at a local code meeting in your area, if you have such gatherings. Or, you might try your nearest ASPE chapter meeting (Birmingham, Atlanta, or Jacksonville).


----------



## 6th Density

Still new to the game in terms of all of that you mentioned. I still don't have my official license, nor my business. I feel that if I called my county inspector for an answer about it, He will just blow me off because it's information for another county and I don't even send revenue in (yet) to his work. 

I've just recently become a member of Florida Codetalk. But am still learning the system before I create a topic. The web design doesn't even have a search system that I've found.

But yes, this definitely needs to be answered.


----------

